# Morning vs. Afternoon?



## jerseydriver (Oct 25, 2017)

With the new (as of April 17) exam specs, is there a difference between morning and afternoon sessions? All of my coworkers took it before they changed to discipline-specific exams.


----------



## namod65 (Oct 25, 2017)

Yes it's all just your discipline. HVAC test won't have any statics, material properties, machine design, etc... on the morning portion, and vice versa for the MDM, TFS tests. If you're taking the test on Friday, I'd say it's a little late in the game to be figuring this out now haha.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 25, 2017)

To the detriment of the test.


----------



## jerseydriver (Oct 25, 2017)

I mean, I know there's no broad questions on it, since I've just been studying to the exam spec sheet. Just wondering if there was any kind of difficulty difference or if it was separated into sections of fundamentals vs applied within each discipline or anything like that.


----------

